# Is this really true about paypal buttons?



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it true that paypals payment buttons are not secure? I found this came across this auction on eBay. For those of you that may not know, you might want to check it out.

PayLock Generator Paypal Code Security - eBay (item 350012934109 end time Jan-16-08 19:58:40 PST)


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

99 cents. If your serious about business would you trust it for that price? Also why use PayPal. The fee's are high. We used to use PayPal but when the fee's went up we found we were losing so much in their fees. We stopped with PayPal with no change to the amount of orders we get.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

jonty said:


> 99 cents. If your serious about business would you trust it for that price? Also why use PayPal. The fee's are high. We used to use PayPal but when the fee's went up we found we were losing so much in their fees. We stopped with PayPal with no change to the amount of orders we get.


What do you use now? Credit Card processing fees are about the same as any physical terminal processing company. 2.9% per transaction seems to be the norm.


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

TeddyRocky said:


> What do you use now? Credit Card processing fees are about the same as any physical terminal processing company. 2.9% per transaction seems to be the norm.


We are in Germany and we just use Direct Bank Transfer.


----------



## jgratil (Jul 24, 2007)

Google Cart is a great alternative to PayPal- 2% and $.20 per transaction. Need I say more?


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

that seems like a problem only related to digital products to be downloaded after purchase, nothing to worry about if you are selling a physical product that has to be mailed by you after sale.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

SketchBox said:


> that seems like a problem only related to digital products to be downloaded after purchase, nothing to worry about if you are selling a physical product that has to be mailed by you after sale.


Well its not only that. You can even get the source code and change the price of the product and shipping fees. And sometimes it can go unnoticed.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

90chevytruck said:


> Well its not only that. You can even get the source code and change the price of the product and shipping fees. And sometimes it can go unnoticed.


That software program to generate paypal buttons used to be at snapfiles.com under freeware. I was actualy looking for it again the other day lol.

About the source code. The only way they can change shipping costs and cost of digital sales is by getting into your server account which they need your password to do (where your website is editable). It's doable yes, but only with that password. The only thing they can do with your paypal button source code is see what it says. Even if they alter it, they can't save it until they get into your server.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's some links to free ones:
Paypal Button Generator

Download Encrypted Button Generator for PayPal 2.3.5 - Easily create & encrypt the code for PayPal Web Accept buttons - Softpedia

(qnerve is in no way affiliated (whatever that means) with these links)


----------

